# Help Wanted F/T in store $10 per Hour



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Help Wanted

Because of the success of the first store opened in September, The Goldmine, I’m opening a second store and need a full time employee.

It is a precious metals exchange; we buy gold, silver, and platinum. The job consists of testing, weighing, and paying for jewelry, coins, and bullion. There is no selling involved. It is very non physical job, with lots of free time on your hands. On a busy day you may get up to 10 customers all day. You can spend the free time reading, watching a movie, posting on the forum, or even running a side internet business while still earning an income if you want.

Hours are 10am-6pm Monday-Friday and 10-2 Saturday. Pay is $10.00 per hour, for a total of $1,900.00 per month. There will be a training period of 2 weeks during which time the pay will be $7.00 Training period can start immedietly.

Due to large amounts of cash and metals being handled, you MUST have EXELLENT references from past employment. Also, must be legally able to possess a firearm, as you will be expected to wear one while working. And it goes without saying you must be familiar and comfortable handling one.

Being friendly and outgoing while dealing with the public is important.

Please send me a PM instead of posting on here if interested and have a resume ready and I will send you my email address to send it too and we’ll go from there. If you have any questions feel free to ask when you PM me.

Thank you!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Congratulations on your success Clay.
It's nice that you can help put a dent in the dismal job market.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Position filled with a great candidate and starting Monday!

Thank you Emerald. I am glad it was successful, and able to open another, in this economy I needed to diversify.

And of course, I know there have been members on here searching for employment, and called a few that I knew first who have since found jobs (good for them:thumbup so I wanted to offer it here on the forums first.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Clay, you don't know how tempting it has been for me to get back into it. We used to buy it sometimes 3-6 oz at the time. The price was peaking when I began in 1981. It seems it was under 400 when I got out of it. We bought so much that we began making jewelry with the 14 and 18kt. I would look hard at getting into the pawn end of the business as well. Best of Luck!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Anybody want to open a pawn shop...:whistling:

While I'm poking fun, I found this for Clay-Doh to remember his roofing days:

http://zeebubb.com/KissPrinciple5.mov


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm still in the roofing business. This is a supplemental and long term plan.

Wish I could retire!


----------

